# You have been poisoned on purpose - eliminate the competition



## Salino438 (Nov 16, 2021)

Best greetings to all of you, dear Looksmax community.

Before I start my message, I apologize for this post during the global pandemic. Many people are concerned not only with the limitations of normal life, but also with the loss of their jobs.

My aim is not to bother or disturb you, but to share information that, at least in my eyes, is important. I would love to mention two points at the beginning, provided that this is permitted.

First of all, this writing is not about theories such as the so-called QAnon movement, fairy tales called political ideologies, or fear-based beliefs (for example that ancient groups and organizations such as the Knights Templar, Rosicrucians, Freemasonry, Rh negative blood / descendents of Atlanteans, ruling class, Sumerian and Babylonian "deities" control the game of life).

Rather, they are large companies such as Monsanto, Bayer, Dow Chemical, Syngenta, DuPont and many more. 

If that is allowed, I would like to briefly quote the American comedian George Carlin, as his sentences go really well with it. 

"It’s never gonna get any better. Don’t look for it. Be happy with what you got. Because the owners of this country don't want that. I'm talking about the real owners now, the real owners, the big wealthy business interests that control things and make all the important decisions. Forget the politicians. The politicians are put there to give you the idea that you have freedom of choice. You don't. You have no choice. You have owners. They own you. They own everything. They own all the important land. They own and control the corporations. They’ve long since bought and paid for the senate, the congress, the state houses, the city halls, they got the judges in their back pockets and they own all the big media companies so they control just about all of the news and information you get to hear. They got you by the balls. They spend billions of dollars every year lobbying, lobbying, to get what they want. Well, we know what they want. They want more for themselves and less for everybody else, but I'll tell you what they don’t want: They don’t want a population of citizens capable of critical thinking. They don’t want well informed, well educated people capable of critical thinking."

"They’ll get it. They’ll get it all from you, sooner or later, 'cause they own this fucking place. It's a big club, and you ain’t in it. You and I are not in the big club. They don’t give a fuck about you. They don’t give a fuck about you. They don't care about you at all -- at all -- at all."

"It's called the American Dream, because you have to be asleep to believe it.” 

Second, you will find a summary at the end of this message, as not everyone has the time and / or interest to read everything, which is perfectly fine.

My parents came to the western world from Eastern Europe in the early 1990s to enable themselves and their children to have a better life (financial security, more opportunities, jobs and protection). However, those times are long gone. An incredibly high rate of mental illness, severe loneliness among all age groups, no sense of community, little to no cohesion, broken families or single parents, hopelessness in everyday life and much more.

I have been working in the social field for a long time, especially in various nursing homes, psychiatric clinics and sheltered workshops for the disabled (both with adolescents and adults that have physical and / or mental disabilities). What I experienced every day is hell on earth for patients and residents, literally.

People wait several months for a free therapy place and want help, but in many cases only psychotropic drugs are administered and meals, consisting of the cheapest and nutrient-poor foods from the supermarket.

Many of them are mostly just lying in their bed and waiting to die, at least that is my experience as an employee in this professional sector. My own father was heavily alcoholic in his lifetime and when he went to the clinic he was completely psychotic, unfocused and distracted. In childhood and adolescence, such people were zombies for me without emotions and feelings, as silly, impolite and disrespectful as that may sound. 

Millions of people trust doctors because they have graduated from university. But reality shows again and again that it doesn't matter which illness or defect it is, strong psychotropic drugs are usually administered. Many grow up with an attitude of taking a drug to solve any problem. The truth is, suicide rates are increasing and getting worse every year, psychiatric hospitals are full of patients (waiting months for a free place in therapy), elderly people in nursing homes wish to die every day, and no one knows a solution. 

I hardly know anyone (regardless of whether they are students, workers or job seekers) who is free from antidepressants, benzodiazepines and / or other drugs.

The term "genetics" is used very often for various problems, diseases, deficits and deformities (cancer, height, face shape, physique, hair loss and much more, to name a few examples), but is that really the only factor? 

Many of us live in this modern, western society and enjoy this "simple" life with various technological aids that can make things easier. Unfortunately, there is also a downside to all of this. The disadvantages: 

- low testosterone levels and catastrophic sperm quality due to endocrine disruptors (bisphenol A, PFOA / Teflon, PFOS, PCB, parabens, dioxins, phthalates, PFC), heavy metals (mercury, arsenic, lead, cadmium, aluminum, etc.), plastics and personal care products
- neurotoxins (DDT, PBDE, PERC, ethanol)
- environmental pollutants
- xeno- and phytoestrogens
- poor body and head posture + sleeping positions
- mouth breathing from childhood
- agrochemicals (pesticides, insecticides, herbicides, fungicides, fertilizers, soil improvers, acidifiers, plant growth regulators) - see also Atrazine, Glyphosate (Roundup), Agent Orange
- prescription drugs, antibiotics, and others
- radiation exposure
- air pollution
- contaminated water (industrial waste, fluoride, chlorine, contraceptives, antipsychotics, drugs of all kinds, pathogens)
- genetically modified and pasteurized foods
- industrially produced sugar
- vegetable oils, microplastics
- allergies
- inflammation in the body
- prolonged sitting
- sedentary lifestyle
- malnutrition
- processed products (fast food and soft drinks with additives such as artificial sweeteners, flavor enhancers and preservatives)
- lack of sunlight
- no deep sleep phases due to artificial blue light in the evening hours (disruption of the circadian cycle)
- a damaged microbiome
- overstimulation from internet consumption, over-sexualization and cell phones (social media, pornographic films, online dating platforms)
- excessive self-pleasure and daily ejaculation (depletes zinc, which is highly concentrated in semen)
- social skills getting worse and worse due to technological addiction 

All of this leads in the long term to neurological damage, physical and mental illnesses + facial, skeletal and body deformities, the genital area of the man shrinks, loss of libido, poor development, loss of intelligence and an unattractive external appearance. 

It would be extremely interesting to know what your thoughts are on this topic.

Thank you so much for reading my long message. Take care, good luck, success and love to you and your families. 

-Salino438


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 16, 2021)

i read all of it, i think it makes a lot of sense. peoples health in the west are shitty compared to people growing up in rougher environments. i guess thats why we have these so-called first-world problems.


----------



## Lihito (Nov 16, 2021)

Salino438 said:


> Best greetings to all of you, dear Looksmax community.
> 
> Before I start my message, I apologize for this post during the global pandemic. Many people are concerned not only with the limitations of normal life, but also with the loss of their jobs.
> 
> ...


Dn rd but Will follow you cause you hate goverment and globalists


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Nov 16, 2021)

increase the metabolic rate, and be aware of your circumstances to find ways to overcome the problems presented


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bumo. Good thread once again from a greycel


----------



## Gaia262 (Nov 22, 2021)

Salino438 said:


> Best greetings to all of you, dear Looksmax community.
> 
> Before I start my message, I apologize for this post during the global pandemic. Many people are concerned not only with the limitations of normal life, but also with the loss of their jobs.
> 
> ...



Good thread, yes I agree with you.

It's extremely obvious the elite want to "weaken" the masses enough so they are able to carry out wage slaving but not enough to rebel or fight the system.

-a sick society is profitable to the pharmaceutical and medical industry to administer drugs and care for things that shouldn't even exist.

- if you are sick physically you will be to busy fighting your own battles then taking on the system.

- mogging , guess what. The elite want to mog you, when you are effeminate from low T, poor facial bone and muscle growth from pesticides, low quality junk foods, makes you into an abomination. Think about how good it feels for them to watch you with actual women boobs (gyno).

- it all starts from youth. School was to train you to be an obedient cuck, school food is literal junk food to make you into a mess when you are older.

- The rise of feminism was to keep men productive and wage cucking to appease women.

Always see the system for what it is and bend it to your advantage.

You can't blame the elite tbh, the masses are capable of the most heinous crimes, they can turn into savage animals in a split second .


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Nov 22, 2021)

it’s amazing humans live as long we do with all their silent weapons


----------



## Salino438 (Jan 29, 2022)

Gaia262 said:


> Good thread, yes I agree with you.
> 
> It's extremely obvious the elite want to "weaken" the masses enough so they are able to carry out wage slaving but not enough to rebel or fight the system.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your informative and helpful message. I appreciate the kind words.

I'm really sorry that it's been several months since I'm replying. It was certainly not my intention to keep you and/or other members waiting.

Although many people may not believe it, everyone is born with good genetics, at least in a natural environment.

The problem, as you rightly mentioned, starts in childhood and adolescence. Sitting for hours, processed products, little to no sunlight, exercise and physical fitness, soft drinks, large amounts of refined sugar, alcohol, caffeine, nicotine, other drugs, pornographic content, excessive self-pleasure, nutrient deficiencies, heavy metal exposure, artificial blue lights in the evening hours, psychotropic drugs, and much more.

Unfortunately, women with serious physical or mental illnesses are now bringing children into the world and do not understand the impact this can have on their offspring in the womb.

In my eyes, the so-called "elite" are the food industry, pharmacy and pornography, to name just a few examples.


----------



## Salino438 (Jan 30, 2022)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3862078/ - *Prenatal exposure to phthalates is associated with decreased anogenital distance and penile size in male newborns*

https://www.health.com/condition/infertility/penis-size-shrinking-pollution - *When a pregnant woman has higher body concentrations of chemicals like phthalates, which lower testosterone levels, the development of her baby boy's genitals is disturbed," Dr. Swam explains. "This results in what has been named the 'phthalate syndrome,' which includes smaller penis size.*

https://green.harvard.edu/news/devil-you-know - *Research often finds—too late—that these chemicals used by industry or in commercial products cause a slew of negative health effects, notably acting as endocrine disruptors or carcinogens.*


----------



## Salino438 (Jan 31, 2022)

https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/news/press-releases/chemicals-linked-with-brain-disorders-in-children/ - *Toxic chemicals may be triggering the recent increases in neurodevelopmental disabilities among children—such as autism, attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder, and dyslexia*

https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/news/hsph-in-the-news/ddt-autism-link/ - *A new study found that pregnant women who had elevated blood levels of dichlorodiphenyldichloroethylene (DDE) were more likely to have a child with autism. DDE is a byproduct of the banned insecticide dichlorodiphenyltrichloroethane (DDT).*


----------



## rightfulcel (Mar 1, 2022)

Beyond high iq, im going to write a reply to this tomorrow I have it bookmarked


----------



## Salino438 (Mar 26, 2022)

https://hms.harvard.edu/magazine/womens-health/what-we-sow - *To date, exposures to certain plant-, fungus-, and insect-killing chemicals have been linked to impaired fertility in women and men, reduced sperm count and quality, miscarriage, premature birth, stillbirth, birth defects, low birth weight, and developmental disorders. Before prospective parents conceive, pesticides may compromise eggs and sperm and disrupt hormones that regulate physiological processes such as menstrual cycles and blood sugar levels. During pregnancy, exposures may alter gamete formation and neurological development in the fetus. *


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Mar 26, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Salino438 (Mar 27, 2022)

https://www.pnas.org/doi/10.1073/pnas.1922287117 - *Maternal exposure to high levels of the herbicide glyphosate may increase the risk for autism spectrum disorder (ASD) in offspring. Maternal glyphosate exposure during pregnancy and lactation caused ASD-like behavioral abnormalities and abnormal composition of gut microbiota in murine male offspring.*


----------



## Deleted member 15309 (Mar 27, 2022)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 18602 (Mar 27, 2022)

Salino438 said:


> Best greetings to all of you, dear Looksmax community.
> 
> Before I start my message, I apologize for this post during the global pandemic. Many people are concerned not only with the limitations of normal life, but also with the loss of their jobs.
> 
> ...


LooksOverall committed "suicide". Yeah right. We all know he was poisoned.


----------



## Magical Apple (Mar 27, 2022)

Salino438 said:


> Best greetings to all of you, dear Looksmax community.
> 
> Before I start my message, I apologize for this post during the global pandemic. Many people are concerned not only with the limitations of normal life, but also with the loss of their jobs.
> 
> ...


jokes on you, I've drunk so much alcohol Im practically immune to poison at this point.


----------



## Salino438 (Mar 29, 2022)

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/16802290/ - *Pesticide exposure and risk for Parkinson's disease*

https://beyondpesticides.org/dailyn...c-and-sporadic-parkinsons-disease-incidences/ - *Several studies identify various pesticides as involved in the pathology of PD, including the insecticides rotenone and chlorpyrifos, and herbicides 2,4-D, glyphosate, and paraquat. A Washington State University study determined that residents living near areas treated with glyphosate—the most widely used herbicides in the U.S.—are one-third more likely to die prematurely from Parkinson’s disease. In the Louisiana State University study, exposure to 2,4-D, chlorpyrifos, and paraquat from pasture land, forestry, or woodland operations, as prominent risk factors for PD, with the highest risk in areas where chemicals quickly percolate into drinking water sources. Overall, research finds exposure to pesticides increases the risk of developing PD from 33 percent to 80 percent, with some pesticides prompting a higher risk than others.*


----------



## Salino438 (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Salino438 (Apr 5, 2022)

https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/news/features/fluoride-childrens-health-grandjean-choi/ - *For years health experts have been unable to agree on whether fluoride in the drinking water may be toxic to the developing human brain. Extremely high levels of fluoride are known to cause neurotoxicity in adults, and negative impacts on memory and learning have been reported in rodent studies, but little is known about the substance’s impact on children’s neurodevelopment. In a meta-analysis, researchers from Harvard School of Public Health (HSPH) and China Medical University in Shenyang for the first time combined 27 studies and found strong indications that fluoride may adversely affect cognitive development in children. Based on the findings, the authors say that this risk should not be ignored, and that more research on fluoride’s impact on the developing brain is warranted.*


----------



## braziliann13 (Apr 5, 2022)

Yeah, welcome to the zog hellscape. Puppets that can see strings (us) should band together and form traditional autosufficient communities asap. Things will only get worse from here.


----------



## Bvnny. (Apr 5, 2022)

Neoluddite/Anprim/Degrowthpill


----------



## Salino438 (Apr 17, 2022)

Mercury: Poisoning Our Children:









Mercury: Poisoning Our Children - The Weston A. Price Foundation


🖨️ Print post A teratogen is a substance that causes malformation of a fetus, including birth defects and death. Teratogens also cause harm to the prenatal brain, affecting […]




www.westonaprice.org


----------



## isis_Bleach (Apr 17, 2022)

Salino438 said:


> Best greetings to all of you, dear Looksmax community.
> 
> Before I start my message, I apologize for this post during the global pandemic. Many people are concerned not only with the limitations of normal life, but also with the loss of their jobs.
> 
> ...


Get it


----------



## Salino438 (Apr 21, 2022)

Calming Behavior in Children with Autism and ADHD - The Weston A. Price Foundation


By Katie Singer




www.westonaprice.org


----------



## Salino438 (Apr 29, 2022)

Birth Defects Due to Harmful Chemicals | Toxic Exposure


If your child suffers from a birth defect caused by exposure to toxic substances, call The Oshman Firm today for a free consultation at 800-400-8182.




www.oshmanlaw.com


----------



## Moggable (May 12, 2022)

jewpill is astronomically brutal


----------



## Salino438 (May 13, 2022)

Exposure to phthalates may raise risk of pregnancy loss, gestational diabetes


November 8, 2016 – In recent years, a growing body of evidence has suggested that phthalates—synthetic chemicals used in scores of products ranging from vinyl flooring to food packaging to medical …




www.hsph.harvard.edu













Parents’ exposure to chemicals prior to conception linked to child’s health problems


A couple’s exposure to endocrine-disrupting chemicals, psychological stress, malnutrition, and other environmental stressors prior to conceiving a child may alter the child’s genetic structure and …




www.hsph.harvard.edu


----------



## Salino438 (Jun 3, 2022)

Something else to avoid in pregnancy: Phthalates - Harvard Health


...




www.health.harvard.edu


----------



## currylightskin (Jun 3, 2022)

thank you for the based posts brother 


Salino438 said:


> Something else to avoid in pregnancy: Phthalates - Harvard Health
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## Salino438 (Jun 11, 2022)

Air pollution linked with increased risk of autism in children


Exposure to fine particulate air pollution has been linked with significantly increased risk of autism spectrum disorder in children, particularly if exposure occurs during the third trimester of p…




www.hsph.harvard.edu


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 11, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i read all of it, i think it makes a lot of sense. peoples health in the west are shitty compared to people growing up in rougher environments. i guess thats why we have these so-called first-world problems.


lol what? The west has the highest life expectancies.


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 3, 2022)

Environmental health news: Exposure to PCBs, dioxin appears to stunt growth in Russian boys


Russian boys exposed to unusually high levels of polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs) are smaller than their peers, according to a new study from Harvard School of Public Health researchers published i…




www.hsph.harvard.edu


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 8, 2022)

Even low-level air pollution may harm health - Harvard Health


The burning of fossil fuels is a major contributor to climate change, and pollution from this burning has been linked to millions of premature deaths worldwide. And, according to a new repor...




www.health.harvard.edu













Significant link found between air pollution and neurological disorders


For immediate release: October 19, 2020 Boston, MA – Air pollution was significantly associated with an increased risk of hospital admissions for several neurological disorders, including Parkinson…




www.hsph.harvard.edu


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 15, 2022)

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/21187307/ - *Conclusions: Our findings suggest that exposures to dioxins and PCBs are associated with reduced growth during the peripubertal period and may compromise adult body mass, stature, and health.*









Exposure to phthalates may raise risk of pregnancy loss, gestational diabetes


November 8, 2016 – In recent years, a growing body of evidence has suggested that phthalates—synthetic chemicals used in scores of products ranging from vinyl flooring to food packaging to medical …




www.hsph.harvard.edu


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 26, 2022)

Chemical-laden indoor dust may interfere with sexual development, reproduction


Indoor dust mimics sex hormones such as estrogen and testosterone in human cells, according to a new study from Harvard Chan School. The dust contains a stew of dozens of chemicals that migrate out…




www.hsph.harvard.edu













PFAS exposure linked with worse COVID-19 outcomes


People who had elevated blood levels of a toxic chemical called perfluorobutanoic acid had an increased risk of a more severe course of COVID-19 than those who did not have elevated levels, accordi…




www.hsph.harvard.edu


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 30, 2022)

How Forest Loss Is Leading To a Rise in Human Disease


A growing body of scientific evidence shows that the felling of tropical forests creates optimal conditions for the spread of mosquito-borne scourges, including malaria and dengue. Primates and other animals are also spreading disease from cleared forests to people.




e360.yale.edu













Protecting forests and changing agricultural practices are essential, cost-effective actions to prevent pandemics


Our new report outlines the strong scientific foundations for taking actions to stop the next pandemic by preventing the spillover of pathogens from animals to people.




www.hsph.harvard.edu


----------



## Salino438 (Aug 12, 2022)

How we’re harming the planet—and ourselves


Human-caused changes in the global environment, such as deforestation and air pollution, are increasingly threatening our own health and well-being, according to Harvard Chan School’s Samuel …




www.hsph.harvard.edu













Deforestation leading to spikes in infectious diseases


The clearing of tropical forests to make way for development is creating environmental conditions that are boosting the spread of diseases such as malaria and dengue fever, according to a growing b…




www.hsph.harvard.edu


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Aug 12, 2022)

thanks for this thread, saved info and will apply to life


----------



## Salino438 (Aug 18, 2022)

Ecosystem alteration linked to human health risks


November 25, 2013 — Across the globe, there are signs that human activity is causing changes to Earth’s natural systems that may result in risks to health—from Indonesia, where fires used to clear …




www.hsph.harvard.edu













The climate crisis and COVID-19—A major threat to the pandemic response


Strategies for local communities and states to reduce the risk of COVID-19 transmission during climate-related extreme events like heat waves, hurricanes, and wildfires.




www.hsph.harvard.edu


----------



## Aladin (Aug 18, 2022)

8...there was an evil ass... @rightfulcel


----------



## Salino438 (Aug 25, 2022)

Understanding the risks of ‘forever chemicals’


News about a family of toxic synthetic chemicals called PFASs—“per- and polyfluoralkyl substances”—has recently been making headlines in New England. In Connecticut, PFASs were found to be leaching…




www.hsph.harvard.edu













PFASs found in some Massachusetts schools


Significant amounts of per- and polyfluoroalkyl substances—toxic chemicals known as PFASs—have been found in the drinking water of some schools in Massachusetts. High levels of the chemicals turned…




www.hsph.harvard.edu


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Aug 25, 2022)

ok


----------



## Übermogger (Aug 25, 2022)

Salino438 said:


> Best greetings to all of you, dear Looksmax community.
> 
> Before I start my message, I apologize for this post during the global pandemic. Many people are concerned not only with the limitations of normal life, but also with the loss of their jobs.
> 
> ...


Its ovah innit?


----------



## 190cm90kg (Sep 7, 2022)

bump fagets


----------



## Salino438 (Sep 10, 2022)

Evaluating hidden risks of herbicides over multiple generations


Research into the gut microbes of wasps shows that exposure to atrazine, a widely used herbicide, leads to changes in the gut microbiome that are passed to future generations. Findings indicate that the microbiomes of insects, including pollinators, and of humans should be considered when...




news.harvard.edu













Research Roundup


Noteworthy nutrition studies highlighted by members of The Chan School’s Department of Nutrition Glyphosate, the primary active ingredient in the herbicide “Roundup,” is a broad-spectrum, non-selec…




www.hsph.harvard.edu


----------



## Salino438 (Sep 14, 2022)

Timeline of Endocrine Disruption and Man-Made Chemicals - The Weston A. Price Foundation


🖨️ Print post The following timeline is based on a PBS feature aired in February of 1998 and featuring interviews with Theo Colborn, author of Our Stolen Future, […]




www.westonaprice.org













Herbicides From Hell: The Next Generation - The Weston A. Price Foundation


🖨️ Print post While I have generally focused on the positive contributions technology makes to our lives, and the opportunities it creates to benefit both people and planet, […]




www.westonaprice.org


----------



## Moggable (Sep 14, 2022)

jfl if you aren’t taking exogenous hormones in 2022 to combat the modern day jewery


----------



## Agendum (Sep 14, 2022)

Baby's first Environmentpill


----------



## Salino438 (Sep 19, 2022)

It’s raining PFAS: even in Antarctica and on the Tibetan plateau rainwater is unsafe to drink | Department of Environmental Science


Per- and polyfluoroalkyl substances (PFAS) are man-made hazardous chemicals that are spread globally in the atmosphere and as a result they can be found in




www.aces.su.se


----------



## Salino438 (Sep 19, 2022)

Toxic PFAS chemicals render rainwater unsafe to drink across the globe


A striking new review article from researchers in Europe argues the global spread of certain hazardous chemicals is so pervasive that unsafe levels of per- and polyfluoroalkyl substances (PFAS) can be found in rainwater from all parts of the world, including remote regions such as Antarctica and…




newatlas.com


----------



## Marsiere214 (Sep 19, 2022)

Goodstart greycel but don’t get ahead of urself.


----------



## Salino438 (Sep 24, 2022)

Toxics for tots – DW – 01/16/2014


A new report by Greenpeace has found toxic chemicals in a wide range of children's clothing. DW sheds light on what the chemicals are, the risks they present and what can be done about the problem.




www.dw.com













'Forever chemicals:' The hidden toxins in your body – DW – 06/11/2021


They're everywhere, are harmful to our health and do not biodegrade. Has DW reporter Tim Schauenberg also unknowingly ingested "forever chemicals"?




www.dw.com


----------



## Salino438 (Oct 1, 2022)

Plummeting Sperm Counts, Shrinking Penises: Toxic Chemicals Threaten Humanity


In her new book, “Countdown,” environmental and reproductive epidemiologist Shanna Swan predicts sperm counts could reach zero by 2045 thanks to hormone-disrupting chemicals that are “everywhere.”




childrenshealthdefense.org













Toxic Chemicals Found Everywhere Are Shrinking Penises And Dropping Sperm Counts


Toxic chemicals found in food wrapping, soaps, electronics, and more are shrinking penises and plummeting sperm counts.




www.intelligentliving.co


----------



## Salino438 (Oct 15, 2022)

Blue light has a dark side - Harvard Health
 

Light at night is bad for your health, and exposure to blue light emitted by electronics and energy-efficient lightbulbs may be especially so. ...




www.health.harvard.edu













Sleep


Sleep is as essential to our daily needs as food and water. Although we may feel that sleep simply rests our tired bodies, our brain remains active throughout the night. Sleep plays a critical role…




www.hsph.harvard.edu


----------



## Salino438 (Oct 18, 2022)

'Gender-bending' chemicals found to 'feminise' boys


Common in plastic goods, including baby toys, the chemicals mimic oestrogen and may disrupt infant male development, a new study suggests




www.newscientist.com













Pollution Is Shrinking Penises and Causing Sperm Counts To Drop By 60% - Longevity LIVE


High levels of pollution are now affecting our fertility rates and possibly risking the future of humankind.




longevitylive.com


----------



## Salino438 (Oct 21, 2022)

Brain development disorders in children linked to common environmental toxin exposures


Exposures of pregnant women and children to common thyroid-hormone-disrupting toxins may be linked to the increased incidence of brain development disorders, according to new research. The review describes how numerous, common chemicals can interfere with normal thyroid hormone actions, which...



www.sciencedaily.com













More chemicals, fewer words: Exposure to chemical mixtures during pregnancy alters brain development


By linking human population studies with experiments in cell and animal models, researchers have provided evidence that complex mixtures of endocrine disrupting chemicals impact children's brain development and language acquisition. With their novel approach, the scientists show that up to 54...



www.sciencedaily.com


----------



## Salino438 (Nov 1, 2022)

Early Exposure to Toxic Substances


Exposure to toxins before birth or early in life can have a devastating and lifelong effect on the developing architecture of the brain.




developingchild.harvard.edu













Chemical warfare on children’s brains: Where environmental toxins meet education


In May, a Trump administration appointee to the Environmental Protection Agency’s (EPA) toxic chemical unit directed the rewriting of rules on toxic chemicals that would make tracking their health …




www.brookings.edu


----------



## Salino438 (Nov 17, 2022)

Male Fertility Is Declining; Studies Show That Environmental Toxins Could Be a Reason


Research shows that men today produce fewer sperm than in the past, and the sperm are less healthy. In an article for The Conversation, a UVA doctor discusses what could be behind the decline.




news.virginia.edu













Toxic Chemicals Threaten Humanity’s Ability to Reproduce


In a new book, epidemiologist Shanna Swan looks at the impact of environmental chemicals on human sexuality and reproductive systems.




theintercept.com


----------



## looksmaxxed (Nov 17, 2022)

inject steroids


----------



## Salino438 (Nov 30, 2022)

Prenatal Exposure to Insecticide Chlorpyrifos Linked to Alterations in Brain Structure and Cognition | Columbia Public Health


Even low to moderate levels of exposure to the insecticide chlorpyrifos during pregnancy may lead to long-term, potentially irreversible changes in the brain structure of the child, according to a new brain imaging study by researchers from the Columbia Center for Children's Environmental Health...




www.publichealth.columbia.edu










Prenatal pesticide exposure tied to lower IQ in children | Research UC Berkeley


A new UC Berkeley study has found that prenatal exposure to organophosphate pesticides – widely used on food crops – is related to lower intelligence scores in children. Every tenfold increase in measures of organophosphates detected during a mother’s pregnancy corresponded to a 5.5 point drop...




vcresearch.berkeley.edu


----------



## Salino438 (Dec 18, 2022)

Why It’s Time to Stop Punishing Our Soils with Fertilizers


Researcher Rick Haney travels the U.S. preaching the benefits of healthy soils. In a Yale Environment 360 interview, he talks about the folly of pursuing ever-greater crop yields using fertilizers and other chemicals and how farmland can by restored through natural methods.




e360.yale.edu













Human security at risk as depletion of soil accelerates, scientists warn


Scientists warn that humans have been depleting soil nutrients at rates that are orders of magnitude greater than our current ability to replenish it. They say that fixing this imbalance is critica…




news.berkeley.edu


----------



## Salino438 (Dec 27, 2022)

How exposure to pollution affects educational outcomes and inequality


The true costs of pollution are only beginning to be understood.




www.brookings.edu













New evidence that lead exposure increases crime


Jennifer Doleac reviews recent research that found exposure to lead poisoning led to higher crime rates.




www.brookings.edu


----------



## Salino438 (Monday at 4:13 AM)

From fireworks to iodine and IQ: the perchlorate connection


A chemical found in products as diverse as fireworks and food packaging, perchlorate can interfere with thyroid function as well as foetal brain development.




theconversation.com













Why ocean pollution is a clear danger to human health


Polluted oceans don’t just harm wildlife, they are a source of ill health for humans too.




theconversation.com


----------

